# Falls mal jemand ne "grosse" Primzahl braucht...



## Thomas Darimont (28. November 2005)

Hallo!

 Falls mal jemand ne "groesse" Primzahl braucht... und kein Internet verfuegbar ist und man auch sonst keine grosse Primzahl auswendig weis (warum auch *g*) kann man Integer.MAX_VALUE nehmen...
  Hab gerade ein wenig auf http://mathworld.wolfram.com/MersennePrime.html gestoebert und da fiel mir in der Zeile:


> The first few Mersenne primes are 3, 7, 31, 127, 8191, 131071, 524287, 2147483647, ... (Sloane's A000668)  corresponding to indices http://mathworld.wolfram.com/images/equations/MersennePrime/inline10.gif, 3, 5, 7, 13,  17, 19, 31, 61, 89, ... (Sloane's A000043).


  gleich die 2147483647 ins Auge 


```
/**
   * 
   */
  package de.tutorials;
  
  import java.math.BigInteger;
  
  /**
   * @author daritho
   * 
   */
  public class MathExample {
  	/**
  	 * @param args
  	 */
  	public static void main(String[] args) {
  		System.out.println(BigInteger.valueOf(Integer.MAX_VALUE).isProbablePrime(100));
  	}
  }
```
 
  Gruss Tom


----------



## hpvw (28. November 2005)

*Re: Falls mal jemand ne "groesse" Primzahl braucht...*

Mensch Tom, Du überrascht mich immer wieder.
Dir fällt Integer.MAX_VALUE in einer Reihe von Zahlen sofort auf, aber Du hast keine große Primzahl im Kopf, da solltest Du dran arbeiten   
Und dann kommst Du mit isProbablePrime. Ich hab mir gerade mal die Doku dazu durchgelesen. Erinnert mich an mein ExtendedBoolean mit true, false und maybe.
Eine Restwahrscheinlichkeit besteht nach der Methode aber wohl doch, dass es keine Primzahl ist? Na gut auf der Seite werden sie es geprüft haben, bevor sie es veröffentlichen.

Gruß hpvw


----------

